# "A Good Yarn shop, Port Orchard, WA"



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

A few weeks ago I mentioned this shop in a post, recommending it. Someone posted they thought it was closed. I went to Port Orchard the other day, and it is closed. I am so disappointed. At least we still have a good shop in Gig Harbor, Rainy Day Yarns. Boo hoo. I have not heard why the shop closed. If I do find out, I will post it.

Dot


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this the shop Debbie macomber owned at one time? I used to visit a friend several times a year in port orchard but never went to the yarn store. My friend passed away and I have not been there for several years. I always regretted not going to that shop.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder. I love her books .


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/local/macombers-yarn-comes-to-an-end-407d4013-4cf8-60e8-e053-0100007feacb-400088801.html


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I loved the Cedar Cove series! Very interesting that she is a knitter also.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/local/macombers-yarn-comes-to-an-end-407d4013-4cf8-60e8-e053-0100007feacb-400088801.html


Thanks for the link. My favorite thing about the Blossom Street Series is the "A Good Yarn" shop! Love the sound of the atmosphere and the friends made.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I love Rainy Day Yarn shoppe! We are going to visit my dad-in-law in Poulsbo and stay with a nephew in Gig Harbor. You can be sure Rainy Day Yarn shop and Kelly's are on our list of places to visit! There used to be a lovely shop in Silverdale, too. Not sure if it's still there.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Larkster said:


> I love Rainy Day Yarn shoppe! We are going to visit my dad-in-law in Poulsbo and stay with a nephew in Gig Harbor. You can be sure Rainy Day Yarn shop and Kelly's are on our list of places to visit! There used to be a lovely shop in Silverdale, too. Not sure if it's still there.


I googled it and could not find one in Silverdale anymore. Used to be one by the Kitsap Mall. There are a couple of yarn shops in Poulsbo, and that is a neat town to visit also.

Dot
Thank you Pocahontas for the link. Good to know why she closed shop.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Yes, when I was there last month I went by the shop and was so surprised to see it was closed. My daughter had not realized it was closing either. Thanks for the news information about the closing. I'll be back up there through the holidays.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I haven't even looked around for a yarn shop at the new home yet. Way too busy plus have lots of yarn that needs to be made into something!


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Love all her books.


----------



## Julia Miller (May 17, 2013)

Hello, If at possible to get to Anacortes, there is a fabulous yarn store. FIdalgo Artesian Yarn store. It is on Commercial Ave. The owner buys all undyed yarn and hand dyes everything. Lori ( the owner) and Emily ( her right hand gal) are great folks and the yarns are lucious. She has custom dyed several lots for me for projects. Her yarns are very high quality, stunning colors and very very reasonable. I have a penchant for silk blends and the selection is over the top. Very worth the trip and great restaurants to boot!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh my ???? I was hoping to visit her shop sometime ????


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Julia Miller said:


> Hello, If at possible to get to Anacortes, there is a fabulous yarn store. FIdalgo Artesian Yarn store. It is on Commercial Ave. The owner buys all undyed yarn and hand dyes everything. Lori ( the owner) and Emily ( her right hand gal) are great folks and the yarns are lucious. She has custom dyed several lots for me for projects. Her yarns are very high quality, stunning colors and very very reasonable. I have a penchant for silk blends and the selection is over the top. Very worth the trip and great restaurants to boot!


Exactly! Love this shop whenever we visit the area! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Traveling ewe.com is sponsoring a trip from Portland,OR April 8th and 9th! The trip includes visits to Maker’s Mercantile, Tolt Wool and Yarn, Churchmouse Yarns and Teas, Ewe and I, and Serial Knitters – as well as new this year shop Bad Woman Yarn.Luxury bus, knitting on board, lunches and overnight at Seattle's Space Needle. A great way to treat yourself and add to the stash, although that, in my case, not needed.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Joanierx said:


> Traveling ewe.com is sponsoring a trip from Portland,OR April 8th and 9th! The trip includes visits to Maker's Mercantile, Tolt Wool and Yarn, Churchmouse Yarns and Teas, Ewe and I, and Serial Knitters - as well as new this year shop Bad Woman Yarn.Luxury bus, knitting on board, lunches and overnight at Seattle's Space Needle. A great way to treat yourself and add to the stash, although that, in my case, not needed.


Just to clear things up a bit, no overnighting at the Space Needle. You probably meant lunch there but a hotel overnight. It sounds like a really lovely trip, so much fun. Would love to be on that bus with all you lucky gals!

Dot


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Just to clear things up a bit, no overnighting at the Space Needle. You probably meant lunch there but a hotel overnight. It sounds like a really lovely trip, so much fun. Would love to be on that bus with all you lucky gals!
> 
> Dot


The Space Needle does have the loveliest breakfast.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Dorsey, you are right. The hotel is right by the space needle and we looked out at it. Lovely.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

We lived in Port Orchard for 20 years . I don't believe Mrs. Macomber lived there when I was, as it was some 23 years ago. I loved the town and I know its represented as Cedar Cove in her books. I was a knitter when we lived there. I believe I got most of my yarn at Pacific iron and Steel or Hancocks Fabrics, back then, as real yarn stores weren't around.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanx, Dot, for letting us know. Debbie's was always a "must" on my annual family visits to Gig Harbor (and SIL and I would always lunch at Rick's A&W up near the Salvation Army there in Port Orchard). Had noticed that inventory wasn't as plush in the last couple of years. Was disappointed when the former shop in Gig Harbor closed several yrs ago and soooooo happy when Rainy Days opened. Rainy Days is a small, but VERY well-stocked shop and the local yarnies are so very friendly. BTW, it was wonderful meeting and visiting w/ you last summer,Dot. You're a lovely lady!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

JMBeals said:


> Thanx, Dot, for letting us know. Debbie's was always a "must" on my annual family visits to Gig Harbor (and SIL and I would always lunch at Rick's A&W up near the Salvation Army there in Port Orchard). Had noticed that inventory wasn't as plush in the last couple of years. Was disappointed when the former shop in Gig Harbor closed several yrs ago and soooooo happy when Rainy Days opened. Rainy Days is a small, but VERY well-stocked shop and the local yarnies are so very friendly. BTW, it was wonderful meeting and visiting w/ you last summer,Dot. You're a lovely lady!


I also enjoyed our meeting last summer. Let me know anytime you are up here. We can get some pizza nearby at Spiro's, go to Rainy Day and have some knitting along to sit and visit there.

Dot


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> I also enjoyed our meeting last summer. Let me know anytime you are up here. We can get some pizza nearby at Spiro's, go to Rainy Day and have some knitting along to sit and visit there.
> 
> Dot


Sounds like a good plan! :sm24:


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

If youʻre over on the peninsula, there are options. My husband and I spend half our time in Tahuya and I get into Allyn to the yarn store there. Itʻs a yarn store/barber shop on the south side of Hwy 3 just west of 302. Lois has great inventory and is very personable. So between Rainy Days in Gig Harbor and Allyn Yarn Store, Iʻll keep plugging away.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Just looked up both those towns! Those are in parts of WA I have never been to. Interesting towns. Unfortunately, our time in Gig Harbor will be limited so we won't be able to get to the shop in Allyn. Good information, though. Happy Knitting!!


----------

